# Favorite Shot or Shooter



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok guys whats your favorite shot or shooter?

When I'm buying a round of shooters its usually a Red Headed Slut or a Surfer on Acid.

If I want to hurt someone its a Three Wise Men: 
Johnnie Walker Scotch Whisky (usually Red u )
Jim Beam Bourbon Whiskey
Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey

or a Gorilla Fart.
1/2 oz Bacardi 151 Proof Rum
1/2 oz Wild Turkey 101

Shots: Some good tequila (chilled) or "old no 7"...JD

Red Headed Slut

1 oz Peach Schnapps
1 oz Jagermeister
Cranberry Juice

Pour in a shaker over ice, shake and serve.

Surfer on Acid

1/2 oz Jagermeister
1/2 oz Malibu Coconut Rum
1/2 oz Pineapple Juice

Pour in a shaker over ice, shake and serve.

There are a lot of different recipes on http://www.drinksmixer.com/

A Liquid Cocaine can do some damage too!

1/2 oz Bacardi 151 Proof Rum
1/2 oz Goldschlager
1/2 oz Jagermeister


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

My girlfriend loves the redheaded slut (shes a redhead and...hey...dont you think that!)

Really dont drink liquor much anymore. I used to a lot, too much, got too stupid. Always drank Beam when I did. 

I still have an occasional shot of Beam when Im out, and Ill have some bourbon or scotch every now and then with a cigar, but when Im out...its nothing but beer.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

JAGER BOMBS!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

If I'm going to have shots then is has to be something smooth, like Seagram's VO whiskey. Slides right down and give you a little tingle inside. I'm feeling warm just thinking about it. I don't really do shots or spirits anymore. Did too many shady activities in my youth while drinking the hard stuff.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Old #7 or Beam black..


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Shots are only for trying to get cheap liquor down quickly, and I prefer not to drink cheap liquor.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

A Woo woo...

Peachtree schnapps
Vodka
Cranberry Juice


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Used to drink B52s in the old days. We made them with Kaluha, Baileys and Gran Marnier. Back in the day I could layer them perfectly.

http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/imageuploads/61b52.jpg


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Padron Gold 

Had some Caramel Car bombs at OU last weekend. Tasty.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I stay with my good old tequila Shots


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> Used to drink B52s in the old days. We made them with Kaluha, Baileys and Gran Marnier. Back in the day I could layer them perfectly.
> 
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/imageuploads/61b52.jpg


Back when I was bartending we used to make those all the time. Layering it right takes a little time, but the chicks dig it 

Ahhhh....I miss those days sometimes....


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Patron silver.....my mouth started watering just thinking about one. Goes really well with a medium/sweet cigar.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm not a shot drinker at all. Shots tend to make me very, very sick.

I was at a dive bar in Seattle a few years ago and was talking with this drunken logger who bought me a drink (I still didn't go home with him. That takes more than ONE drink).

It was called a Two Jacks and a Jim riding a Turkey in Mexico. I'm pretty sure he was just an incredible alcoholic who made that up. It was Jack Daniels, some other Jack liquor(?), Jim Beam, Wild Turkey and Tequila. It was awful and I dumped it when he wasn't looking.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

A Greasy Mexican... half shot of tequila half shot of mayo...uh just kidding
u u u


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

I like em simple: a kamikaze or a royal flush.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

My favorites:
Incredible Hulk
1 part Henessy
1 part hypnotic
This is a drink for a real men!

Long Island Blue Iced Tea
an ass knocker
I tried to remember all 7 ingredients but couldn't do it 1f1fan help me here:
vodka, tequila, rum, gin, blue curacao, splash of bacardi151,...?

Orgasm
1 part Irish cream
1 part vodka
1 part kalhua
very sweet, but watch out!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Espresso.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Prairie Fire - tequila w/ dash of tabasco. Mmmmm!!! :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hi-c, juicy juice, hawiian punch, welch's...

y'know, the "good" stuff.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Flaming Dragon*
1/2 Goldschlagger
1/4 Bacardi 151
1/4 Cranberry Juice

Jager Shots, that's about it though.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Snake Bite


----------



## ProSpkr (Dec 25, 2004)

Espresso for non-alcoholic.

Tequila Poppers for alcohol.

Always with a good cigar!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

last night Kamikaze's somewhere around 20 of them. Dive bar, open mike nite $ 2.00 Kammies. Smoked an opus X for an hour and a half. Reminded me of college. Havn't had one, not to mention 20 in a long long trime.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i did have a "bloody bird brain" a few times. been about a decade, but from what i remember...

in order:
1/3rd peach schnapps
1/3rd triple sec or maybe it was slow gin (don't know for sure)
1/3rd baileys irish cream (poured gently in the middle - it'll clump up like a brain w/stem)


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

here's another fun (and dangerous) one.

Flaming Dr. Pepper:

1/3-1/2 pint cheap bear.
Shot of ameretto or rootbeer scnapps
float a bit of 151 on top of the shot.
light the shot and drop it in the beer...
chug chug chug :al ...tastes like a Dr. Pepper. 
Asbestos gloves optional!

Enjoy!


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

I used to be big on red headed sluts. But now if I really want to get messed up I pull out an ice cold mason jar and go to town. :al


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but it shall live again. My favorite is when a woman does a BJ. I believe it's a shot of Kahlua with whipped cream on top, and she has to drink it without using her hands  My favorite shot for me would be cheap, strong whiskey. Started 2 years ago on St. Paddy's day, went head to head with some punk talkin smack and I kicked his ass.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Used to drink B52s in the old days. We made them with Kaluha, Baileys and Gran Marnier. Back in the day I could layer them perfectly.
> 
> http://www.in-the-spirit.co.uk/imageuploads/61b52.jpg


*Mmmmm! College Days, love them*!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

irish car bomb is pretty deadly also if i recall correctly. i gave up liquor for the most part


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

most of the time when I'm out I get a jager shot with my beer


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm not a huge shot fan, as I prefer to get drunk slowly; however, on occasion, I'll have a Washington Red Apple, Tequila, Jager, or a B52. I just tried a Surfer on Acid for the first time a week or so ago--it wasn't bad.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tequilla or Goldshlager. Those two are my favorite.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

My favourite shooter was covered somewhere else... An Italian Flag!!

Blue Iced tea... Five Spirit Long Island with Blue Curacao.... Voddy, White Rum, Gin, Tequila, Blue Curacao, Lemonade (to help it stay blue??) and sours mix/lemon juice and sugar... that's be my guess... If you like long islands you should try Tokyo Iced Teas. If you like B52s you should try a B58 - absinthe instead of Grand Marnier, or a B56 - Wild Turkey instead of Gramd Marnier.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Jack Daniels or Smirnoff blue label


----------

